# paw paw tree



## ronnie (Sep 1, 2001)

I would like to know if the paw paw tree and the mango tree are a
related species? Thank you


----------



## Treeman14 (Sep 1, 2001)

The pawpaw, asimina triloba, is in the family annonacae, while the mango, mangifera indica, is in the family anacardiaceae.


----------

